# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  Any Tips on making a Metro Style Tile Control with animation.

## darbid

Hi All,

I am currently writing a little tool with WPF and would like to have the UI tiled a little.  If that is confusing then do not worry.  What I would like is to have the little rectangle like control where every so often it slides in a direction showing different content like images or text.  In the new metro style UI's I believe there is or will be a control for this.

I can only use Windows 7 and .NET 4.0.

First it would be great if someone finds a working example of some source code.  But if not I have access to Expression Blend and VS so I could work on something my self.  In this case what would be the best controls to use and could someone give me some hints of how it would be best to put it together.

To get the ball rolling I imagine I would have a control which would act like a frame or window.  Then behind this I would have a series of my content with each single one being the size of the frame or window.  Then I would move this content around.

----------


## gep13

Hello,

So that we can check that we are on the same page, is this:

http://www.telerik.com/products/wpf/transition.aspx

The type of thing that you are looking for?

Gary

----------


## darbid

I think we are in a different book.

http://www.sourceblog.mc-auto.info/p...ns-in-WPF.aspx (This is a possible example)

Metro Live Tiles I think will be a new control in Metro/.net 4.X  I think.  What I am trying to do is reproduce that in Windows 7 with .net 4.0.

----------


## TDQWERTY

Been using this: Lib

----------


## gep13

> I think we are in a different book.
> 
> http://www.sourceblog.mc-auto.info/p...ns-in-WPF.aspx (This is a possible example)
> 
> Metro Live Tiles I think will be a new control in Metro/.net 4.X  I think.  What I am trying to do is reproduce that in Windows 7 with .net 4.0.


I am fairly sure that you could get this effect with the control that I linked you to.

But you are right, you are probably going to see a number of new controls coming out from all the major control vendors.

Gary

----------

